# Golf resort apartments



## U.K. Sparky (May 8, 2017)

Hello there. I'm looking for a holiday apartment that we can use as a family holiday retreat for now with a view to being a winter escape later in life. We want somewhere that is low maintenance, with good facilities and security. We like to exercise, eat well and meet new people so somewhere with pool, gym, pub, shops, restaurant is preferable. Cheap/easy access from NW UK airports is also a bonus. I've been looking in the Murcia area. I'd appreciate any advice on the ins and outs of owning a Spanish property. We are doing our own research but would appreciate any help that's available.


----------



## KG5 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi Sparky

I can't speak from experience of buying but I have come close to buying a bank repo property - my bid was accepted but I got in 2nd sadly.

I do know a bit about the Costa del Sol area as we have holidayed there a lot.

A friend has a place at La Cala which is really upmarket, properties start at 250k as a rule but with 3 fantastic courses to play and a really exclusive feel, I found the repo property I mentioned there and was very surprised (some developments are full of them but not La Cala). The properties there are beautifully finished as are the grounds but the community fees are in line - 300 a month or more. It is up in the hills only 15 mins from the coast but a little isolated. Stunning scenery and tranquility though.

I know someone else who has a place at Mijas Golf which a bit more mid market I guess but still really nice, with 2 courses and easy access to Fuengirola and more services than La Cala. Think you can get in well below 200k there.

Calanova is between La Cala and the coast but has had a lot of problems with developers going bust and so a lot of repo opportunities there. Told it's a nice course and the properties there seem high quality, and the supply is reducing so maybe being bought up and starting to become more stable.
Main concern is that the course owners go bust because if they do the property will lose value but I think the ownership is more secure now. Some cheap property in a good location there IMO.

All of the above are less than 40 mins from Malaga airport.

We are moving to Spain full time shortly and will live 25 mins east of Malaga airport nr Anoreta on the other side of Malaga. Just renting to start off with but it is not as ex pat that side, the golf course is on the outskirts of Rincon town and 5 mins walk to the beach so not as detached from services etc there. Good value too - you can buy a 4 bed property for 200k. We think it is perfect to settle for a year or two and will almost definitely buy there even if we decide to come back for work/education reasons for the kids. I know one of my old football gaffers has a place there, he's had it for 15 years and loves it. Not the bling of Marbella so if you want the nightlife of Banus etc plus guaranteed English spoken almost everywhere then between Malaga and Marbella might be better. But if it's a quieter, more Spanish life then worth a look East of Malaga which is less built up though with fewer golf courses!

If you're buying you'll need an NIE to buy the property, a gestor and a Spanish Bank account, and have to go through all the paperwork as I'm sure you'd appreciate. Think you need to allow 15% of the purchase price for fees. If it's a bank repo 100% mortgages are available but most of these are repo and unsold for a reason (unless you stumble over a gem as I thought I had!)There are people in Spain who look after properties (like my old gaffer's) and do a great job so you have peace of mind.

Hope that helps a little


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi Sparky,

As you will probably be aware there are many fewer golf course resorts in Murcia than on the Costa del Sol which is a 4 hour drive away. This link gives you 4 to the South of Murcia despite it saying Andalusia: https://en.leadingcourses.com/europe+spain+andalusia/aguilón-golf/
You may also find that there are courses attached to towns such as Aguilas or Camposol where membership is open to all. Alternatively look around Alicante. The drive to Murcia airport is generally easy.

My tips:

1. Ensure the golf course is thriving before you buy. The one at San Juan de Los Terreros failed and thus the attached flats became unsaleable. We bought off plan expecting a half size course on site, 15 years later we are still waiting.

2. If you are thinking of renting out your apartment make sure you get one with a trastero so that you can keep your personal items on site and safe from harm. Ours has been invaluable over the years.


----------



## Blanco53 (Mar 6, 2017)

If you have made your mind up on Murcia then forget the link provided in the previous post, as the courses mentioned, apart from Lorca, are all in ALMERIA!!!!

Your wish list wouls tend to lead to one suggestion...... La Manga Club Resort.

Not my cup of tea, but it certainly appears to offer everything you're looking for.

Have a look at:
https://lamangaclub.com/en


----------

